# Which Mod is best for anal sex?



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

. . . you guys are all queers, it's no secret. Bodybuilding has always been a haven for the admiring homosexual, and so has it that most tend to congregate here in Anything Goes 

So here's your dream run . . the mods are lined up ready for you to anally penetrate them with your filthy uncircumsised penises.

Who do you violate first?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Oct 28, 2011)

I say lets all get butt nakked and have a fuck-a-thon


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
DGG is too scared to vote fearing reprisals. Fucking spaniards/cocksuckers and spaniard cocksuckers too. Vote GDI!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Oct 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> DGG is too scared to vote fearing reprisals. Fucking spaniards/cocksuckers and spaniard cocksuckers too. Vote GDI!


Those racial slers are offensive to me. 





YouTube Video










What would Hitler think of you?


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Those racial slers are offensive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 28, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> DGG is too scared to vote fearing reprisals. Fucking spaniards/cocksuckers and spaniard cocksuckers too. Vote GDI!


 shit I'v been waiting for someone to come at me bro...I voted for heavy that self-hating jew closet kkk member


----------



## SFW (Oct 28, 2011)

sneaky poll.


----------



## ExLe (Oct 28, 2011)

I chose "I am Baboon"...

I really don't know who this is, but I like baboons...


----------



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

TOO MANY CHOICES!  DAMN YOU CAPTN FOR ONLY GIVING ME ONE VOTE!!!


----------



## withoutrulers (Oct 28, 2011)

lolz @ not catching hiv twice. Honestly, right now, I'd fuck anything witha hole. (lingers a little too long in produce section).


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cur James for da win………...


----------



## azza1971 (Oct 28, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> lolz @ not catching hiv twice. Honestly, right now, I'd fuck anything witha hole. (lingers a little too long in produce section).



looking at your sig and avi, you really are into scat arent you?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 29, 2011)

Heavy is the logical choice. You fuck him hard until he blacks out and then you steal all the gear he has. Then laughing like a maniac you scream "I'M RICH BITCH, LOOK HOW MUCH GEAR I HAVE"


----------



## Madmann (Oct 29, 2011)

My choice would be the significant other of Prince, though I'm not sure she is a mod.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 29, 2011)




----------

